# Moebius Make-n-Take at Chiller



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Moebius is sponsoring it's first Make and Take for kids at the Fall Chiller. Volunteers still needed! See the *News* page at http://www.MoebiusModels.com, for a link to the Chiller page.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'll be there to help on Saturday...who else wants to join me?

MMM


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I don't have a definite date/time, but I'm signed up. Looking forward to meet you MMM. PHB


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Folks over on the CH were asking about this. How you doing
on volunteers, Frank?

Buc


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I wish I could help, as well as attend Chiller, but being in FL and working kind of prevents that. I did this type work shop out at Disney and Lake Buena Vista some years back building model rockets with the kids in the tourist area. It really got the kids that did it hyped which can only be good for the various hobbies. I hope it turns out well and gets them interested. I stayed with my model building hobbies since I was about 8 and I can't even remember what kicked me off. I know my dad didn't build models and neither of two younger brothers ever really picked it up other than building 3 or 4 models when they were kids but I always enjoyed it and have continued to build through out my life. Maybe some of these youngsters will follow the same path the group on here has. Good luck.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Buc said:


> Folks over on the CH were asking about this. How you doing
> on volunteers, Frank?
> 
> Buc


Could still use a few more. I'm going to put a schedule together this week and see where we're short on help.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Could still use a few more. I'm going to put a schedule together this week and see where we're short on help.


 
Frank still looking forward to helping you out bud!

Looks like Saturday would be best...


BP


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

There's a sneak-peek at the exclusive Make-n-Take kit info and the insert foldout at the MonsterScenes.net site. Visit www.monsterscenes.net/make-n-take.htm to take a look.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

DENCOMM said:


> There's a sneak-peek at the exclusive Make-n-Take kit info and the insert foldout at the MonsterScenes.net site. Visit www.monsterscenes.net/make-n-take.htm to take a look.


Oh man! I really wish I could get these, at least the glow Dr. Deadly! My kids would love to build these! (And then rub it in my face that they had exclusives that I didn't  )

Seriously though, being on the wrong coast, will these be available elsewhere after the show? Some of the other exclusives can be bought on the Moebius site, but since these are for a make-and-take I was wondering if us non attendees would be able to get them later?

Thanks!

___________

Kirk


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nice page! I'll get that linked from the main Chiller page as well.

Buc


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

hedorah59 said:


> Oh man! I really wish I could get these, at least the glow Dr. Deadly! My kids would love to build these! (And then rub it in my face that they had exclusives that I didn't  )
> 
> Seriously though, being on the wrong coast, will these be available elsewhere after the show? Some of the other exclusives can be bought on the Moebius site, but since these are for a make-and-take I was wondering if us non attendees would be able to get them later?
> 
> ...



It's possible if something is left over. Won't know for another month!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Buc said:


> Nice page! I'll get that linked from the main Chiller page as well.
> 
> Buc


Thanks Buc. :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Moebius said:


> It's possible if something is left over. Won't know for another month!


Thanks, and Best of luck with the show!


----------

